# Trinidad- Coloniales vs Reyes



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I was wondering what people thought about how these two compare flavour-wise. I smoked a Coloniales tonight and it was wonderful (thanks Kenny!) but I was wondering how the Reyes compared- are the two similar?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes. Similar in that they have that distinctive Trini flavor profile. If you like the Coloniales, you will probably like the Reyes as well. I know I like them both.

Just my :2


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

Ive only had the reyes... but they sure are awesome


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

TechMetalMan

smoked a few of each...when they first came out...liked them enough to get a few boxes of reyes...havnt had either since nov or dec '04.

as far as i remember they were both good smokes (or i wouldnt have gotten boxes)and similar in taste...why i got the reyes and forgot about the coloniales i really cant say.

derrek


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Obviously the Coloniales are bigger but as far as flavor goes they taste similar. I find the Reyes to be a bit richer. I keep them both on hand and can smoke either one when I'm not sure what I feel like smoking. The Reyes is my go to road trip cigar. Anyhow they are both fine smokes and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Obviously the Coloniales are bigger but as far as flavor goes they taste similar. *I find the Reyes to be a bit richer*. I keep them both on hand and can smoke either one when I'm not sure what I feel like smoking. The Reyes is my go to road trip cigar. Anyhow they are both fine smokes and you can't go wrong with either.


:tpd: 
I have had and enjoyed both, but my preference is the Reyes. I liked the Reyes so much that I bought the Coloniales hoping for the same, but longer, smoking experience. I found that they do taste similar, but the Reyes is more intense. The fact that they a 2 bucks a stick cheaper makes them a GREAT value as well.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Yes. Similar in that they have that distinctive Trini flavor profile. If you like the Coloniales, you will probably like the Reyes as well. I know I like them both.
> 
> Just my :2


:tpd: Both good choices


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> Obviously the Coloniales are bigger but as far as flavor goes they taste similar. I find the Reyes to be a bit richer.





pnoon said:


> If you like the Coloniales, you will probably like the Reyes as well. I know I like them both.


How do these two sticks compare to the Robusto Extra that I hear so much about?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

erab said:


> How do these two sticks compare to the Robusto Extra that I hear so much about?


I can't answer your question first hand since I have never had one. Sorry.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

erab said:


> How do these two sticks compare to the Robusto Extra that I hear so much about?


They all have the same flavor profile. I would describe the Robusto Extra as a little more mild than the Reyes, and Coloniales, but with greater complexity. The RE just gets better and better the farther down you smoke it, but some great flavors. I love the RE, but then again I haven't had a Trini that I don't love, and I own a box or 2 of the whole line. Never had the Farmies though, but I expect they would be awesome.


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

I think the Reyes is the better overall cigar. For whatever reason, the Coloniales don't draw as well for me. I've had 10 or so from 3 different boxes and maybe 6 or 6 of them drew tight. The Reyes are always easy to smoke for me.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Doing a split on a box of Reyes, thanks guys! I'll let ya know how they go


----------



## FraGil (Jan 25, 2007)

I love the Trinidad Reyes, perfect 20 minute smoke that fits in easily during the day at work (as I have to go outside now) with a slight nutty quality to it. BUT the RE is a wonderful well balanced and complex stogie and my preferred Friday night smoke right now. 

I'm quite surprised at myself that i dont smoke more Coloniales as away from work I usually smoke more medium sized cigars than anything else but I would grab a Dip#4/SigII/Monte#4 over the Coloniales (in that order)


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

20 minute? That's some quick smokin dude!


----------



## FraGil (Jan 25, 2007)

TechMetalMan said:


> 20 minute? That's some quick smokin dude!


Sssh, the boss might be reading. If he asks the most I ever take is a 20 minute break, right? :ss


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Both fantastic... but then again the Trinidad is my fav Cuban. If you ever get the chance try the Fundadores. In my opinion the best of the line, and one of the best (if not the best) Cuban today. Old school.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

The Reyes is one cigar that I've been dying to taste for a long time now before I pull the trigger on a box.

It sounds like it is right up my alley.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

You coulda' asked me... but you made the right choice...they are insane....


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

After reading this, I gotta say to stop tempting us in the states, where we can't get ISOMs, as they are forbidden :hn


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought you quit smoking for lent?!?! cheater! hahahaha
JK, I've only had the reyes, nice and sweet with creamy smoke and it burns very fast, fastest cigar burn so far.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

wow, chalk up another vote for the Fundys...
Ive only smoked teh Reyes to date, and ive liked every one.. fantastic little smoke.

But the fundy just blows the reyes away... even from the first few puffs the fundadores is just amazing (im only 1/3 of the way through and im already singing its praises)
This cigar is nothing like the reyes... its way better in every way possible.

and if your in the USA, dont dispair.. theres always a way.. just go to canada/mexico and enjoy one there! I hear they have great deals on glass top cohibas in mexico!! 

-hyp


----------

